# gatuno



## Eixerit

Dic en una sola paraula perquè bé podríem dir "propi del gat".

No és que sigui super necessària aquesta paraula, precisament. Però de vegades m'he dit: aniria bé. M'agraden els gats.

No la trobo al diccionari català-castellà.

Potser "gatú"? No sona del tot malament. Però també hi ha "perruno", i si seguim la mateixa lògica, seria "gossú", el qual mot sona fatal.

Ps: senyors moderadors, estaria bé que si tanqueu un fil tan innocent i útil com el dels errors en cartells, almenys diguéssiu el motiu.

Jo volia posar aquest error: a l'Espai Gironès de Salt hi ha un cartell d'una òptica que posa "SENTIR BÉ" (traducció literal de "oir bien") quan hauria de ser "SENTIR-HI BÉ". Em penso que algun dia els demanaré el llibre de reclamacions.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Potser podries fer servir felí, a veure què hi diuen els altres. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Potser podries fer servir felí, a veure què hi diuen els altres.
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
A mi em sembla perfecte, Mei. Com tu, però, dic a verue que en diuen els altres


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Potser podries fer servir felí, a veure què hi diuen els altres.
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
Hola,

Aquest diccionari també diu felí.

Salut.

Ant

P.D. Hola Mei, feia temp que n´ens véiem. En vacances?


----------



## Amandla

Sí jo crec que seria _felí_ també.


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi em sembla perfecte, Mei. Com tu, però, dic a veure que en diuen els altres



Aiix...  merci! 

Mei


----------



## ernest_

Felí, està bé, però per dir que t'agraden els gats jo diria _gatòfil_, encara que realment no existeix.


----------



## Dixie!

I l'equivalent de "perruno"?


----------



## Eixerit

Si seguim la lògica de felí és caní.


----------



## Mei

Dixie! said:


> I l'equivalent de "perruno"?



Caní? 

Mei


----------

